# What did your first kiss feel like?



## hearts that kill (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm 20 and I just had my first kiss ever from this guy that I really like. This kiss was unexpected and no more than six seconds, but it felt kinda awkward. I didn't know what I was doing and just, I don't know, lol. I guess I was nervous. The constant talk you hear in real life and in the movies about your first kiss being magical and filled with fireworks doesn't always happen I suppose.

I was just wondering what everyone else first the first time they were kissed?


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Umm, it was kind of awesome. I was worried about it before, but it felt so natural and perfect.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

It was cool, I guess. I was very excited because I had finally succeeded, but I was also worried about the next steps (sex and all that), so that made it less enjoyable. Regardless, I still went home after the kiss with a smile on my face.


----------



## jay l (Jan 16, 2012)

My first kiss sucked but my first makeout session was pretty cool. 
It lasted a while and I don't know if I was that great but I felt pretty good after.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I hate you guys!
lol


----------



## seeker28 (Dec 9, 2010)

What kiss?


----------



## josh the hoople (Feb 24, 2011)

far out you guys :nw


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

umm i was like 16


----------



## spclancy (May 29, 2012)

im still in that area of social anxiety, so no kiss or even conversation


----------



## buutenks (Mar 15, 2012)

Hmm,intense in a good way.


----------



## Barren Wuffet (May 22, 2012)

Too much saliva from her end .


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My first kiss and those that followed were not magical. I think kissing takes practice.

Had some magical kissing a couple months ago. I'll be dining off that memory for a while, I think.


----------



## TheAdventure (Oct 28, 2011)

I had mine just a few hours ago! 

We were sat on a bench in a park, and he'd had his arm round me for a while and we were holding hands, and then he kissed me. 

It was kind of strange and I didn't really know exactly what I was doing, but I like him a lot and it was really nice.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Gross. At a highschool dance. I seen him going around to every little girl in the room & humping their backs. He then plowed one right on my lips. I immediately went to the girls bathroom & left the school feeling incredibly disturbed.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

It boosted my self esteem for a short while but then I ended up feeling gross about it because the dude was a jerk and I regret wasting it on someone like that.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

really crappy... I didn't know how to "start" it and neither did she. so we did like this 2 second, super fast kiss, I think that happened at the fair a couple years ago. It was awkward. Second and third times weren't nearly as weird though, I'm assuming that's essentially how sex works too, but I never got that far...


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

Lol it was unexpected quick kiss.
Then first make out kisses were blah gross. 
Yuck, lol I hate thinking about it!

I think I was 13. My first good kisses were later that year at the start of my freshman year.  Still with him & Engaged.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:|


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

1. Never been kissed
2. This does not belong ins Frustration


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh my god. I can't remember it, nor who it was with. What the hell brain! How weird..


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> 1. Never been kissed
> *2. This does not belong ins Frustration*


I agree. I didn't even notice until you pointed it out.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

xTaylor said:


> Lol it was unexpected quick kiss.
> Then first make out kisses were blah gross.
> Yuck, lol I hate thinking about it!
> 
> I think I was 13. My first good kisses were later that year at the start of my freshman year.  Still with him & Engaged.


Awww, that's nice.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

It was weird. It got better later...


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> 1. Never been kissed
> 2. This does not belong ins Frustration


Well OP said their first kiss was awkward, I guess that's frustration. Maybe they should've said, "I had a sucky first kiss so I am venting about it." I don't know. xD


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> 1. Never been kissed
> 2. This does not belong in Frustration


What he said^


----------



## Terweten (Nov 30, 2011)

It wasnt really that great and magical that i expected it to be. We were both drunk and we didnt know what we are doing. It was so awkward. She asked if she could kiss me, i said yes and all of a sudden she started doing weird things with my mouth. She was so aggressive, i felt like she wants to eat my face off, she didnt even use her tongue she was just.. biting, while i tried to do it slowly and gently -,- But yeah i felt great for a couple of days after, even though it was awful


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

It was nice in what it meant between "us", but the technique of that first kiss left something to be desired haha.

You very quickly will come to learn eachothers wants and the things which make it special. No two people ever kiss exactly the same I've found, so kisses generally tend to become less special yet more familiar and comfortable.


----------



## wanderinginwonderland (Sep 8, 2011)

It was awesome actually I will never forget it, I was 15 at a house party and everyone was drinking. Most of the people were in the living room and I walked into a different section of the house and this really cute girl was there and she took my hand and I started pulling me into this area for us to be alone and she kind of fell as she was pulling me and she ended up taking me down with her till I was on top of her. She was laughing and kind of wrestling around with me till I grabbed her hands and held them down over her head. She was looking up at me and I said is it safe to let you go? And she said… no.. my eyes felt so drawn into hers and our energy kind of guided us into each others lips it was the most incredible feeling like almost an out of body experience I felt no anxiety or fear it was like I was someone else. I never really saw her again after that night, till this day I occasionally smell her perfume and it takes me right back to that moment. Must have been beginners luck I haven’t had such a kiss since.


----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

I never kissed anyone


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

A mess.


----------



## Socialanxiety11 (Oct 3, 2011)

I've never had a kiss.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Why are people so obsessed with first times? Let's talk about memorable kisses; good, bad, or strange.

Anyways, I don't remember my first kiss cause I had sex within an hour or so after.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

unattractive guy cornered me after school when I was a senior -_- it was gross and he pretty much swallowed my face.

the first one I actually wanted was with my ex, but I didn't really enjoy it as much as I told him I did.


----------



## kismetie (May 20, 2012)

has yet to happen


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

gustafsg said:


> Like having a slug stuffed down my throat. uke


Dude, I'm so nervous about having my first kiss in the future. :afr

I only want closed-mouth kisses. Please tell me normal people do close-mouths on the first kiss!


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

It wasn't anything special in that I didn't know the guy. It was just at a nightclub. But it was pretty fun. It lasted about 8-10 seconds I think. The second one (with the same guy) was shorter but better.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

My first kiss was when I was really really young, so I don't really remember it. I don't think it was meant to be romantic. Just the older neighbor girl and me being stupid...


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

a bit stubbly :b


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Cigarettes, broken dreams and fast food manager.. drunk in the back of a car full of people.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I was 15 and it was really exciting. I really didn't know what to do, but it was really quick and I felt really ecstatic afterwards.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I've never been kissed.....forever alone.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

.


----------



## SweetPinkDreams (Oct 23, 2011)

It was awesome. I used to be scared of my first kiss cause I was over-thinking about it and though it would be awkward but then it happened and it seems like i'm a good kisser. (My ex was thinking that way too.) :b


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

So very awkward, I kept trying to politely back away and he kept following me. That being said,we stayed together for two years.^^ 
Never really had any mind blowing kisses so far but it's not the most important thing to me  
Maybe I'm the bad kisser D:


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'll tell you after I have one.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

It.felt.like I was.being.tongue humped in my.mouth. luckily most kisses after that have been ok.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

It was nothing to write home about.


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

rymo said:


> It was cool, I guess. I was very excited because I had finally succeeded, but I was also worried about the next steps (sex and all that), so that made it less enjoyable. Regardless, I still went home after the kiss with a smile on my face.


How did you end up getting past your fear of those_ "next steps?"_ Did you just man up and do it? Or did the girl take the lead? If so, were you receptive to it or were you still skittish as hell?


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

It started off pretty good but then out of nowhere he jammed his tounge down my throat and started wiggling it like a crazy person. Ugh! What was he thinking?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Amazing. Made me realize I wanted more and more.


----------



## ForeverYoung21 (Oct 11, 2011)

It was awkward because it was unexpected wasn't ready for it and I just went along with it and it was very sloppy...


----------



## Revan (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll let you know when it happens :b


----------



## bidde (Apr 29, 2012)

Icky.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

lots and lots and lots of sparks and butterflies 
though I hate the guy now, *******.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Like worms crawling on my lips! I prefered my first bj - even though I had to pay plenty for that.



BrookeHannigan said:


> lots and lots and lots of sparks and butterflies
> though I hate the guy now, *******.


 Ah - ain't love grand?


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

scarpia said:


> Like worms crawling on my lips! I prefered my first bj - even though I had to pay plenty for that.
> 
> Ah - ain't love grand?


haha im glad though,
I got a way better guy now


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Well I initiated it. It was after homecoming when I was 14, I was in a good mood and I just did it. Was kind of scary. And both of my best friends, and one of those best friend's ENTIRE family saw it happen. -_________-


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

It felt like a whale was trying to devour my face.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

it was slimy and suction-y


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream (Mar 2, 2010)

Horrible. I was drunk and high and not really sure I wanted so I just lied there with my lips slightly open and my teeth shut and he licked my brace.
I've never liked kissing very much.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

he shoved his tongue in my face and i leaned backwards and hit my head on the wall behind me. he just kept going. it was gross and not fun.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

All wrong.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Lackluster


----------

